# interview advice



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The questions are going to look at how suited you are for the job.

They aren't trying to stump you or see what your knowledge is on electrical work.

They need to know you are going to show up on time ready, willing, and able to work in the proper attire, not take excessive time off, or be irresponsible in regard to the job at hand.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

A resume is a living document. It should always be up to date.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Their main focus will be previous experience. If you have none, it'll be more on the "why" you want to be a union member, your talents, and or skills, education, what drives you, and attitude.
Think of it as a "job interview", and try not to let the prospect of a life changing, career change fluster you.
Doughnuts couldn't hurt........I'm just kiddin', don't bring doughnuts.


----------



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

thanks guys for the help. I'm just really nervous do to the fact I been waiting on this moment and want to get accepted so bad. I have previous experience and also my second interview I'm praying it goes well.. and @joe if I'm accepted man of my word doughnuts on me


----------

